# time for a new gun...little help please



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

been looking at the glock 22. 40 cal. and the glock 23. 40 cal. any input on both would be greatly appreciated. I will be using it mostly as a range gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Usually, bigger is better when it comes to target/range shooting, as the longer sight radius will help by minimizing the effect of small sight alignment errors. The difference between these two Glocks is not great, however, and if the slight difference in the frame "feel" of the G23 seems to fit your hand noticeably better, then you won't be seriously handicapped by the 1/2-inch shorter barrel and slide.

As there have been many G22s traded-in by law enforcement agencies over the years, you may find used G22 magazines far more common than used G23 mags; but if you're only buying new mags, then availability is about equal. In addition to its proper 13-shot mag, G23 can use the longer 15-shot G22 mags, they will just hang-out the bottom of the frame about an inch. The G22 can NOT use the shorter G23 mags, as they will not reach the magazine catch/release before the base stops the mag by hitting the bottom of the frame.

Honestly, it's a toss-up in most areas, and you could make the final choice based on looks alone and not be worried about ending up with a seriously "wrong" selection. If you were ever thinking of getting a carry permit, then I'd definitely go for the smaller/shorter G23, as it's noticeably easier to conceal in most clothing. But as a range-only gun, take your pick, neither one is a bad choice.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I am not a .40 fan, I think it has caught on mostly because LEOs are using it. I had a G26 and then moved "up" to a G27 in .40. The 9mm was much more pleasant to shoot quickly and accurately. The .40 was too much work in comparison, and I didn't feel I gained enough in ballistics to warrant the recoil, especially for a range gun. I WILL be getting another 26! So for me, I would get a 9mm combo, or, if you like the big bores, get a .45ACP duo. I really like the G30, bigger bullet and a "smoother" recoil than the .40.
Good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Get a 40 then buy a 9mm conversion barrel and 9mm mag. 
2 Glocks in 1 for $120 extra when you can afford it.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for all the advice!! I am not worried about conceal carrying it, because i have a sub compact 45, and a ruger lcp 380. My reason for wanting a 40 is just to add on to my collection. I have a couple 9's and a a couple 45's. I figured i needed a 40 now. LOL and i am a huge fan of Glocks. Have shot many, but currently do not own one. I also like the idea of the conversion to a 9mm. IS that possible with the g22?


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

*conversion*

G22/G31 KKM 9MM Match Grade Conversion Barrel-www.glockmeister.com


----------



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

I shoot a 9mm on the range and I prefer it over a .40 as it's a little cheaper. Not sure if you're dead-set on a glock or not - I was in the market for a new handgun recently and started looking at glocks until I fired a Springfield XDM. I have stubby fingers and a glock feels like a 2x4 in my hand. The XDM was much more comfortable and easy to control. You also get more features for cheaper with it. If you haven't fired one, I'd at least give it a try before you buy the Glock. 

Anyone who owns a Glock, please don't rip me for posting this- I have nothing against Glocks. I'm just providing an alternative I considered when I purchased my last gun.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

I do appreciate your comment very much! I have shot a springfield and i can agree with you. They are great guns for sure and great shooters. Cant say that i like anything more about the springfield than the glock and vise versa. I might consider checking into the springfield but am pretty much leaning towards the glock. Unless i just havnt looked in the right places the glock 22. 40 calber can be bought for under 500 bucks. What is the price on the springfields.??


----------



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

You can get a Springfield for approximately the same price. However, most gun dealers have been running specials that when you buy an XD, you you get 4 mags, or other accessories included in the purchase price. When i bought my gun i went to Guns for Sale, Gun Classifieds, Gun Auctions, Shop for Guns at GunsAmerica, and bought specifically from Boise Gun Company. They did a great job on the FFL transfer and had very competitive prices for the gun I was buying (Sig P226).

Again, didn't want to try to persuade you away from the Glock, they're great guns and there's a reason law enforcement use them in their jobs, but to me it was a feel thing, and an XDM felt way more comfortable.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You might want to consider a Sig Sauer in 9mm.

I'm not a Glock lover - I own one, but it doesn't fit my hand well. My wife loves it.

There are several good models to choose from P226 , P229

My P 226 in 9mm - it's a used Swiss Police trade-in - I paid $300 for it.










My Sig P229 Elite - in 9mm - I paid a ton fr it :anim_lol:










Sig's are very good guns IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*new gun suggestions*

as has been stated generally bigger is better, but find what fits your hands the best since you will shoot that gun the best. Also, glocks are very durable but i find them to be personally unappealing in terms of feel. If you are really set on a glock or really like them then by all means go with a glock but i would look at the Springfield XDm and the FN FNP or FNX. They are both polymer guns in the same price range which i personally prefer over the glock. Also, as stated by dondavis above, i would also strongly suggest looking at a sig, theyre expensive but theyre great and are certainly worth a look but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Davejb (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll give Sig a thumbs up as well, have had a P239 40 for ten years, great gun. I'd also suggest looking at the FNH FNX-9 or FNX-40, bought one (the 9) not too long ago and really like it.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks fellas. I went ahead and went with glock. About a year ago i had the urge for a new gun and wanted a glock really bad, had cash for it went in a shop and walked out with a different gun. Ever since i have regretted it. This time i made up my mind i am going to go with it and stick with it. Sure am glad i did so far. Might just have to buy a springfield xd 40 just to compare em.:smt082


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Which one did you get? Don't leave us hangin', man!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Which one did you get? Don't leave us hangin', man!!! :mrgreen:


I went with the g22. I have been checking into the crimson trace laser grips for it. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

I always buy quality guns...I went with my first Glock in a .45 cal. The thing jammed every other clip. This was crazy because Glock doesn't ever have issues that I am aware of. I called the factory and they were very accommodating...send back for repair or replacement. I love my Sig P229 .40 but with the rounds today I would go with a 9mm. It's also cheaper to shoot.

I just bought a Beretta PX4 Storm sub compact and I went with the 9 instead of the .40. I have a walther P-5 in a 9 as well. 

I still refuse to give up my .40 Sig Sauer


----------

